# Ladies--What's your draw length & poundage



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

*You're on target*

My draw length is 25" and my draw weight is 43, and working on up! You are not below normal, I don't think! There are a lot of women, especially those who hunt that draw back less than 45 pounds! I wouldn't feel bad or even compare myself to average, everyone shoots different, and as long as it works for you, then it doesn't matter what everyone else is doing! Good luck with your physical problems, I hope everything turns out great for ya!!


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

My draw length is 26" and I'm at 45 lbs. However, I'm maxed on my bow (a Hoyt Rintec) so I am going to have to move up to a bigger bow soon.

It sounds like you're still up there weight-wise though, hope you're able to keep it up for the hunt. Good luck.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Bummer about the physical challenges.. Hope you're getting good advice and treatment from Dr's, sports therapy-oriented physical therapist, and/or anyone else working with you and your situation. Hopefully your challenges area temporary,.. some rest and rehab getting you at least better, if not back 100%! By the way, is the change in draw length due to a need to change your release and/or release point, or to reduce strain? I'm sure you've looked at many aspects and options, but someone out in AT land might have "THE" idea to try, so you wouldn't lose quite so much draw length! ;D 

My draw length is about 27 1/2. My draw wt. varies depending on how much I've been shooting, and whether I'm dealing with "cranky body parts"  ha ha! Right now, I've got my target bow set at 49 # for shooting short yardage and getting used to a new backtension release, and my hunting/3-D bow is set at about 53. By hunting season I will have gradually worked up to 55# or so, and be able to hold an extended time if needed. 

Since you are shooting well above your state minimum to hunt, and you most likely still have plenty of kinetic energy produced with your current setup, ... (now here's the "easier said than done" part... ;D ) try to follow your treatment/rehab program and let your body heal. Remind yourself that you don't want to lose any more "ground", and keep the positive vibes that once you have stablized your physical situation, you will be able to GRADUALLY and SLOWLY start to rebuild. 

Best of luck to you, and we'll keep those positive thoughts headed your way! Outdoor Gal


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

25" draw set at 52-53#
Accuracy is the key. A well placed shot at your poundage is sufficient to take an animal.


----------



## StacyH (Apr 19, 2006)

I shoot about 27" and 44lbs. I feel okay shoot less punds than some people. its all about having fun, not killing your self.


----------



## 3dgal (Oct 1, 2003)

I shoot 26 1/2 at 60 pounds. getting great speed too.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Since I am "vertically" challenged - I shoot 24 1/2" draw with 45#. I can easily penetrate a fita target at 70 meters.

About 10 years ago when I went on my first hunt with my bow and got my first ever deer (and a VERY nice 5 point buck too!), I hunted with a bow set to 35# and had no problems with enough force to penetrate!

Good luck with your hunting!

~Scoobs~


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

*Lightweight here*

My Gosh.. You gals are tough! I am only pulling 40#, and thats only because that is the minimum allowed for hunting in Oklahoma. I have a 24" draw length. My Hoyt Ultramag has 30-40# limbs, whihc suit me just fine. I use Goldtip Ultralight arrows for 3D which gets me up around 225 fps. No problems hitting targets. For me, any higher poundage would wear me out after a few shots. 
.. The Lightweight in Oklahoma. LOL


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

25" and 39lbs.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Yeaaaaaahhh.. another Okie.


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

JAG said:


> Yeaaaaaahhh.. another Okie.



You can't miss me at shoots, I always have my OU Sun Viser on!!!


BOOMER SOONER!!!


----------



## bluesun7602 (Aug 23, 2005)

i shoot 25" and i'm at 40 lbs. i had the shop jump it up to 45# but it was too hard for me! :sad: baby steps... baby steps. i should be at 45# by deer season hopefully!


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

I have a 25.5" draw and pull 50lbs. for 3-D and hunting and 43lbs. for indoor


----------



## goddess (Oct 15, 2005)

24.5" draw length and 30#.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

25.5" @ 42lbs


----------



## 3D Princess (Apr 3, 2006)

25.5 @ 46#


----------



## BUCKSTER (Jan 20, 2003)

25" @ 54 for hunting


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

24.5" @ 48#.... for spots and 3D.


----------



## Lady Artemis (May 5, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks everyone for posting. Hopefully, I can get things straightened out and slowly work my way back up to 53#. I'm still looking forward to October, so I can once again match wits with the deer, turkeys and coyotes...
epsi:


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

My Equalizer is 25 inch draw and 40 lbs, My Hoyt Pro Elite will be 24 1/2 inch draw and 37 lbs. Equalizer for 3D and hunting, Pro Elite for spots.


----------



## LADYSHOOTER330 (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow Maybe My Name Should Be Baby Bow. I Have A 23 Inch Draw, And With My New Vtec I Am Pulling 55 Lbs. I Love My New Bow But With Such A Short Draw Length It Hard To Get Much Speed. But Shooting Well. Im Pleased So Thats All That Counts


----------



## B.C. in KS (Jul 20, 2004)

My wife has a 22" draw and pulls 50#.


----------



## Ladyarcher (Dec 5, 2002)

*Ladies-What's your draw length & poundage*

Since having open heart surgery I still am at 27 3/4 but down to 30#. Can't hunt anymore because my state is 40# but am still shooting spots competivly.


----------



## Jolynn Jones (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a 27" draw length and 43# weight. I shoot a Pearson Edge and love it!


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

I have a 28 1/2 inch draw and pull 53# for 3d.


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

Depends on the venue. 
indoors i use a 25 with 50#
outdoors i use 24.5 with 57 lbs on the apex
24.5 with 53 lbs on the prestige


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

27 3/4 draw and 52 indoors. 60 outdoors (but it is a smooth 60 )


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

As long as you are consistant. Meaning anchoring the same. Going through the same motions, you should still be able to shoot as well as you did before. In my opinion drw length and weight are not as much of a factor as your form and consistancy. And of course the correct equiptment for you. I'm sure you will be back to fabulous in no time


----------



## brandy_bubba22 (Apr 10, 2006)

Right now I am shooting a 22in with 38lbs. I need to up my poundage though once I get my new arrows in-yay!


----------



## Tom D (Feb 8, 2005)

My wife's Parker is 25 inches at 35 pounds.

Our state hunt minimum is 30 pounds, but that is really irrelevent to her because she doesn't hunt anyway. The only reason I mention it is that a friend of mine has a hunting buddy in his 80's. The old gent can only shoot the minimum weight, but harvested 3 deer in 2004. I don't know how well he did in 2005 -- I haven't heard. That minimum was set in the era of the stick bow, so hunting with a compound has to be light-years ahead of that.

And, while you are recovering from your illness, might you consider hunting with a crossbow?


----------



## cxturkeyslayer (Feb 28, 2006)

hunting: mathews mq32 at 25.5" and 47#
competition: darton maverick 26" and 53#


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I just had some things changed.. Now pulling 35# at 26", 260 fps for 3D


----------



## OK_Archer (May 25, 2006)

I have 24 inch draw lenght and I pull 35#'s.


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

26" and 35lbs


----------



## Doe (May 24, 2006)

I shoot a Mathews Mustang. I just got it. Right now it is set at 45# and my draw is set at 26 1/2.. My PSE that I was shooting was set at 47# but because of the different cams on the Mathews i had to go down but I am working my way back up. Here in Texas we have to shoot 40# to hunt. My arrows are cut at 27 1/4. I had to shorten my draw because of a bad elbow. I can't straight my left arm all the way or I would have a 27 1/2 inch draw.

Ronda


----------



## Hil (Apr 12, 2004)

I just bought my first-ever bow, like, last week, and went to the pro shop last night to buy arrows and a release. I bought a Parker Buckshot Outfitter, which is actually a youth bow. Max draw weight is 40 pounds, so I might upgrade to a BowTech Equalizer eventually.

My draw length is 26 inches and I am pulling about 31 pounds. State minimum for hunting is 35 pounds, but I won't hunt at less than 40 (I am too afraid of wounding a deer). Hoping to work my way up in poundage pretty quickly, but we'll see.


----------



## shakin_peach (Jun 17, 2006)

Lady Artemis, I read your question and have to say I know how you feel, I suffer from disc degeneration in my back. I was shooting a Hoyt Havoctec 40# peak @ 25 draw. I started out 10 years ago with a Browning Micro Midas, then went to a Bowtech Extreme SD, then my Havoctec, all had the same draw weight and same draw length. I found these were getting to easy so my husband just ordered me a Bowtech Equalizer 25 draw but 40 to 50#. I shot one at our local pro shop and thought it drew back nice and was easy to hold, I am a little concerned that I may not be able to finish a 3d shoot. I used to feel as you do but I found that if it works for me thats all that matters. I used to get so frustrated that I couldnt find a bow that I could shoot, but am finding the bow companys are starting to make bows for those with short draw lengths and weights or with physical problems. Dont feel bad about what your shooting I know alot of guys who are shooting less. As long as you put the arrow where it counts you will have a successful hunt. Good luck in getting back to where you want to be.:smile:


----------



## Tramcdannell (Apr 19, 2006)

My Draw length is 23 1/2 and my draw weight is 41 lbs. So I dont think u have much to worry about at this point.


----------



## Harley70 (Aug 25, 2005)

My draw length is 26" and my current draw length is 40#. I haven't been shooting much in the last 2 months due to work and family obligations. I started practicing again....well, I should say, "more consistantly".


----------



## Elk Caller (Jun 26, 2006)

*Old Shooter*

Hello, I'm new to the site but not to Archery, I have been involved in Archery for over 30 years, My first bow was a Jennings Model T, anyone heard of them? LOL.) I gave it up 20 years ago after not being able to find a bow that wasn't heavy and bulky to carry around the mountains all day, sense then I elk hunt with my husband and just do the calling, and I love that, I hunt just as hard as he does and I'm always looking for new products and techniques for him to try. But now after reading the post on AT I'm thinking I might want to take it up again, so that leads to questions, 1. Do any of you ladies Elk hunt? 2. Is the Equalizer a light weight and small enough bow to carry around all day? And what poundage would I have to shoot to get good penetration on an elk? Any advise will be appreciated, back when I started shooting women just didn't do these thing, My, how things have changed. LOL!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

*Mo. ********

:wink: :thumb: Well I have been shootin for a few years. When I started out I could pull back less than 30#. I had injured the rotator cup in my right shoulder (I'm right handed). So when my husband decided to get into bow hunting I knew I had a lot of work ahead of me. Now after 4 years of shooting 3D in the summer I am able to pull 50# but usually my bow is set at about 43# for my comfort. I have a 28" draw length, so speed is not a big problem. All I have to say is don't over do it but keep up the work and it will get better!:cheer2:


----------



## Lady Artemis (May 5, 2006)

*Update*

Well...
After months of pain and just existing (and not being able to work :angry, my doctors have finally figured things out. My docs had originally said I had a neck sprain, but after 6 months, decided to be more aggressive with my treatment. I kept pestering my docs to run a MRI to find out what was wrong. Result: I have a couple bulging discs in my upper back and neck, which have been causing my neck, shoulder and upper back pain. I also have been diagnosed with fibromyalgia. I have been treated by a chiropracter, physical therapist, orthopedist, rheumatologist, family doc. and now pain management specialist. 

The good news is: some well-placed cortisone shots will help with the pain, and maybe everything will go back to normal. Every doctor I have talked to, thinks achery is actually good for me. They want me to shoot often, but not to the point of fatigue, and to keep my draw weight somewhat lighter for now. Until I get back to work, the docs want me to exercise some every day, even if it's just walking the dog and shooting. I would love to swim, but there aren't any facilities around here for me.

I had shortened my draw length to reduce strain, and behold! found out my new draw length is perfect for me now, had been shooting 2" too long for years. I can now hold my bow for over a minute without strain, and without tagging my ear upon release. I have also less strain in my bow arm elbow and don't have the trouble of string slap anymore. I am now at 24" and about 48#.

There is hope  

Thank you all for your support, and God bless you!
:tea:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

*Draw length*

You said you were shooting to long a draw length, the "pro" shop that set up my 1st bow (before I knew anything about a bow) with the draw length to short. It was not until some of our friends who also shot watched me shoot that we noticed it. They had me shooting a 26" bow, I am now shooting a 28". And it feels sooooo much better, 80% let off does not hurt either.. I hope everything works out for you...


----------



## birdlady (Jul 7, 2006)

*I am so glad I logged on today.*

Today I finally decided to buy a bow and started researching. I was somewhat discouraged to discover that I would probably have to buy a youth bow to get a good fit for my 24" draw. Your comments have given me the confidence to go ahead and try it out. Thanks!


----------



## MustangBecca (Jul 12, 2006)

26" Draw, Maxed at 48lbs. Don't worry, as others have already said. Shoot straight & you will be fine at your current settings. Good luck & hope you get better!


----------



## Sleepylilmomma (Jul 16, 2006)

*Sorry to steer off subject...*

I just now registered for this forum because I had a question. lol... I have a feeling I will be getting addicted though.



irefuse said:


> My draw length is 26" and I'm at 45 lbs. However, I'm maxed on my bow (a Hoyt Rintec) so I am going to have to move up to a bigger bow soon.
> 
> It sounds like you're still up there weight-wise though, hope you're able to keep it up for the hunt. Good luck.


I've been looking into archery for a few months now. I am extremely interested, but I have NEVER shot a bow. I went to a local archery shop to get fitted today and I am a 24" draw length and they handed me a Hoyt Rintec set for 40#s... it was a very easy draw, so I'm not quite sure what I would draw max, but 40 was more than comfortable. I really liked the bow, but I was hoping for feedback on it seeing how I have no clue what I'm doing yet. Any info you can give me on the Rintec would be very useful. I really liked the bow mass. Thanks.


----------



## Sleepylilmomma (Jul 16, 2006)

JAG said:


> Yeaaaaaahhh.. another Okie.


Ha ha... I'm an Okie too... Born and raised!!! :wink:


----------



## Sleepylilmomma (Jul 16, 2006)

Elk Caller said:


> Hello, I'm new to the site but not to Archery, I have been involved in Archery for over 30 years, My first bow was a Jennings Model T, anyone heard of them? LOL.) I gave it up 20 years ago after not being able to find a bow that wasn't heavy and bulky to carry around the mountains all day, sense then I elk hunt with my husband and just do the calling, and I love that, I hunt just as hard as he does and I'm always looking for new products and techniques for him to try. But now after reading the post on AT I'm thinking I might want to take it up again, so that leads to questions, 1. Do any of you ladies Elk hunt? 2. Is the Equalizer a light weight and small enough bow to carry around all day? And what poundage would I have to shoot to get good penetration on an elk? Any advise will be appreciated, back when I started shooting women just didn't do these thing, My, how things have changed. LOL!


I've only had dreams about Elk hunting.... literally! I dream about it. I know, I know... it's hilarious.


----------



## archery_girl09 (Jul 15, 2006)

My draw length is only 24" and 50#


----------



## huntersangel32 (Jun 4, 2004)

*getting back to poundage*



Lady Artemis said:


> Hi,
> I've been having some physical problems lately and have had to change my draw from 53# @ 26" down to 40# @ 24". My loss of ability depresses and terrifies me.
> 
> I am curious what everyone's setup is: such as draw length, poundage, arrow length, and arrow spine. Just trying to find out if I'm still at an average for a woman deer hunter, or if I need to switch gears and figure out another method for hunting. My state requires a minimum 35# for hunting, if I drop below that, I'm toast.
> ...


Hi,
I read your post and I had a problem like that not long ago. I ripped my shoulder muscle in half (not archery related). I usually pull 47# and had to drop my bow all the way back to 37# and slowly work my way back up. There is hope but it took shooting every day for 8 months straight before I could get back to shooting the #'s I was at. Lots of practice and lots of patience and you will get there. Good luck.


----------



## rottunpunk (Jul 9, 2006)

i have a shoulder problem. but ive had it way before archery, though it is a common archery injury.
anyways, dont let it get you down. use what you have and make the most of it.
personally im on a 30lb's at 26''. its my new bow and before that i was using a club bow which was [email protected] so your not too weak as i find the 30 a bit heavy.
its best not to overstrain your injury either. if that means using an ultra light bow for now, then so be it. you can (depending on your injury or whatever) strengthen up and move up again later.

good luck, and stay happy


----------



## BlackArrow (May 7, 2006)

I shoot 49# at 25.5 inches on a Bowtech (solocam), but I have set it at 80% let-off. The lattre makes the diffreence- I had a road accident a couple of years ago left me with back problems but it's the holding the draw that hurts, with the high let-off it works for me and still plenty fast for 80 yds/70m


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

My girlfriend shoots recurve.
26 Inch drawlength, about 35 pounds of weight. 
Enough to get a nice shot on the 70 meters Fita target.

Her soon to buy compound will draw between 45 and 50 pounds.
We think about a Mathews Switchback.
She shot the Bowtec Pro40 dually, found it much too agressive.
Had a Hoyt UltraTec, but didn't like it.
Her draw length will be about 25 Inch


----------



## holly (Aug 1, 2006)

My draw length is 27.5 and I shhot between 45-50 lbs.


----------



## XT-girl (Aug 3, 2006)

*draw length and poundage*

I shoot a Mathews switchback XT at 25in. 60 lbs


----------



## notagrlygrl (Aug 17, 2006)

*draw weight/length*

I just got a new Martin. It was very difficult to find a bow that fit me. I draw at 29" and right now its set at 46#. We almost went to a youth bow. I felt pretty pathetic, but was able to pull more than I thought I could. My boyfriend teased me when I tried to pull back 50#. He said he bet that Tiffany Lakosky could pull back 50#. (PS. I cant stand her hunts!) Anyway.... We finally found one for me about a month ago. Im pretty excited for this fall as it will be my first season bow hunting. I've gone shotgun hunting before. My only question is, what do you use for descenting your hair and not make it feel like straw!?!


----------



## Tiffany Lakosky (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey ladies,

I am so jealous of all of you who have a long draw length, right now I am shooting a Mathews Switchback XT at 53lbs and 25in draw. My draw length is actually 24in but with my release and a couple of twists in my string I gained an inch. 

Tiffany Lakosky

PS. when I started shooting 8 years ago I started at 34lbs


----------



## Juice Box Hero (Aug 3, 2005)

26.5" @ 40# a Hoyt :wink:


----------



## sonic1 (Aug 15, 2006)

Bowtech Equalizer 24" @ 41lbs.


----------



## Lady Artemis (May 5, 2006)

notagrlygrl said:


> Im pretty excited for this fall as it will be my first season bow hunting. I've gone shotgun hunting before. My only question is, what do you use for descenting your hair and not make it feel like straw!?!


Welcome to Archery Talk, and hope you have an exciting bow season this year! :cheer2: 
As far as scent control, try using Hunter's Specialties hair & body shampoo. It's a green liquid soap, and works very well for washing your hair. I think they also make a conditioner, but I'm not sure. I don't bother using any conditioner before a hunt, I just take a normal shower after the hunt to make up for it. Whatever you do, don't use the scent-free bar soap on your head, or you will look like a porcupine. :sad:
Have fun! :tea:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I shoot an '06 Bowtech Equalizer set at 25.5" and my draw weight is set at 50#. Shooting my hunting arrows I am getting right at 250 FPS, my arrows weigh about 270 grain, I believe.

And Elk Caller, I do hunt elk as well as whitetails here in MT. Have yet to shoot an elk, but been told I should have no problem with getting good penetration. Once again, its all about shot placement as well. As for the weight of the Equalizer, I feel I could carry it all day and not have any problems. :wink: 

Dee


----------



## shedantlers (Jul 23, 2006)

I am at 28" and 50 lbs. I can pull more but I hunt through the end of the season. I also lift throughout the year which makes a huge difference!


----------



## StacyH (Apr 19, 2006)

StacyH said:


> I shoot about 27" and 44lbs. I feel okay shoot less punds than some people. its all about having fun, not killing your self.


I've now worked up to about 49lbs getting ready to go hunting.


----------



## Restigo (Oct 20, 2004)

Please take this to pm's.

Thank you ~~~ H4E


----------



## TR36 (Aug 31, 2006)

Sleepylilmomma said:


> I just now registered for this forum because I had a question. lol... I have a feeling I will be getting addicted though.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking into archery for a few months now. I am extremely interested, but I have NEVER shot a bow. I went to a local archery shop to get fitted today and I am a 24" draw length and they handed me a Hoyt Rintec set for 40#s... it was a very easy draw, so I'm not quite sure what I would draw max, but 40 was more than comfortable. I really liked the bow, but I was hoping for feedback on it seeing how I have no clue what I'm doing yet. Any info you can give me on the Rintec would be very useful. I really liked the bow mass. Thanks.


I just registered too! I bought my first bow today, a Rintec XL. Its 23 draw and 50#. I shot a few other bows and just felt more comfortable with the Hoyt. I'm new to bow hunting too.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Welcome TR36! Once here, it is hard to leave! :darkbeer:


----------



## TR36 (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome DeeS!


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

I shoot a Golden Eagle at 43# for hunting and have shot 10 deer with pass throughs. I'm not actually sure of my draw length. I've always wondered what other women were shooting.


----------



## camoqueen (Sep 18, 2006)

*Poundage isn't everything!*

I only pull 38# at a 28 inch draw length. This is a little low right now but I know for sure that in December when I've been sitting in my stand for 3 hours in the cold that when that big buck comes in that I will be able to pull that bow! I have also had a complete pass through at 10 yards through rib bones even (1st bow kill this year).

A lot of the experts are finding that the amount of weight you pull doesn't matter if you have the right arrow set up. My arrows still fly at 215fps. I've seen girls that pull 50# shoot this same speed just because they don't have the best arrows for their bow setup. 

I think it's all about what you are comfortable with and what your abilities are. Look at it this way. At least your not using a crossbow!


----------



## hammertimebell (Sep 15, 2006)

my draw is 25" and I pull 50# for hunting, thinking about moving it up


----------



## Ellen (Oct 8, 2006)

*Ellen*

Hello everyone today is my first day here, Great place i might add. I have been bow hunting for 9 years now. I still have the same bow that i started with. PSE Spider, my draw length 24.5" Pulling 50 lbs. But my hubby would like to get me a new bow, one that is more quieter with all the new tech. on the market these days its hard to know which way to go. So i was wondering what most of you ladies are using, Any advice.

:cocktail: :cocktail: :cocktail:


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

Sooner Girl said:


> You can't miss me at shoots, I always have my OU Sun Viser on!!!
> 
> 
> BOOMER SOONER!!!



... and usually cute little pigtails! 
~Kygirl~


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm 26" and am back up to about 45 pounds.. I was shooting at 62# until my rotator cuff tear, and have built myself back up from a 20# Genesis and LOTS of physical therapy.. I hope to be at 53 pounds by the end of the next two weeks!
~Kygirl~


----------



## Acadian (Oct 18, 2006)

60#@29


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Ellen said:


> Hello everyone today is my first day here, Great place i might add. I have been bow hunting for 9 years now. I still have the same bow that i started with. PSE Spider, my draw length 24.5" Pulling 50 lbs. But my hubby would like to get me a new bow, one that is more quieter with all the new tech. on the market these days its hard to know which way to go. So i was wondering what most of you ladies are using, Any advice.
> 
> :cocktail: :cocktail: :cocktail:



Welcome Ellen!! I started out with a Spyder as well. Good bow. I went from that to the Bowtech Equalizer and love it!!! Sooooo much smoother and easier to pull back. A heck of alot faster than the Spyder as well. 
This is just my opinion. Good luck and welcome again!!

Dee


----------



## Acadian (Oct 18, 2006)

I recently got a Reflex Excursion and shot that for about a month until I found the Timberwolf and decided to upgrade. Both of these have a 75% let off. You can take a look at the stats here: www.reflexbow.com


----------



## ksbowgal (Sep 13, 2006)

25.5# and pulling 50#...


----------



## Bownutter (Dec 27, 2003)

*Talk about being a weenie!*

The ol poundage bit has me too. I have a 26 1/2 draw and was shooting targets at 40# quite nicely until I had heart surgery. Talk about starting out again with a baby bow! I went from my beautiful Hoyt UltraTec XT3000 cam and 1/2 with a weight of 12.5 pounds and a SureLoc sight system, back tension release - to a Mathew's Genesis. Lordy was it tough. It had nothing on it, fingers, and was it tough the first month which was 3 months after the surgery. It's been a journey, but worth it. I still have to continue to build my chest back, but I'm finally at about 30# with a light bow weight, yet. Give me more time on my Bow Flex. I'll get there. 

I wish you the very best and want to encourage you to keep going. My one caution, however, is to not max yourself out. I can't believe how many macho boyz I see around here who have to shoot that 70# bow and end up blowing their rotator cuff in the process. Accuracy built with consistent shooting is by far more important.

Good shooting!

Vonne


----------



## TnLadyHunter (Oct 23, 2006)

I pull 55 lbs at a draw length of 23". I love my Hoyt Salena, it makes pulling that kind of weight easy for me and I am kinda small so I have to shoot daily to keep my muscle tone up.


----------



## camogurl (Nov 14, 2006)

27 1/2, 45 - 60 pounds depending on how often I practice


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a 25" DL, not sure what weight I will end up with since Im still trying out new bows, but I plan to purchase a 40-50# and start at the low end and work my way up. Looking at the Bowtech Equalizer, Martin Bengal (or Cougar) and some of the new Hoyts (if they ever get them in at the proshop!). I may try the Martin Tigress too since it is a light weight bow and my proshop has a few left. I too have a bulging disc in my neck so I know the pain associated with it! I've had the xrays+MRI's, but no injections yet, but that is my next step (which I'm not looking forward too since ofttimes its a temp fix)


----------



## JMS22calibergal (Aug 11, 2006)

I have 26" length and 50lbs draw weight.


----------



## Cookie Bear (Aug 14, 2006)

I have a 27" draw length and draw 54#. I was shooting 27" before, and when I got my Equalizer I told my proshop guy to max it out on the weight. Technically the max is 52#.


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

27" 58-63lbs depending on how much I shoot. I shoot a Diamond Triumph and get 275-285 fps.I like it alot but I have been kicking around an Equalizer or Allegiance. The problem is being a lefty and a shop owner I end up taking what left handed bow is left in stock from the year before. My husband won't let me order in a lefty Equalizer or Allegiance (which maybe the reason he can't have a TC Encore) unless its is for a customer cause he knows I will take one of them for my own. 
I have found different releases can change how much weight I can draw comfortably. Anyone else notice that? 
It doesn't matter what your draw weight is it just matters that you are out there shooting and having fun. Good luck to all
Jen


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

25 draw and 38pounds, I shoot a Bowtech Equalizer, Its FAST!!!!:wink:


----------



## mustangS (Nov 14, 2006)

Draw length is 26, weight is 45, I shoot fingerswith the Mathews Mustang.


----------



## Hoytgirl28 (Nov 15, 2006)

24" draw, I shoot 48lbs or so. Currently, I have a Hoyt Trykon. I have bagged a bear and a nice buck with it since September of this year.


----------



## MN Teacher (Nov 24, 2006)

My draw length is 24 1/2 and my draw weight is 40#


----------



## TnLadyHunter (Oct 23, 2006)

23 1/2 inches at 55lbs


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

Huntin'Honey24 said:


> My draw length is 25" and my draw weight is 43, and working on up! You are not below normal, I don't think! There are a lot of women, especially those who hunt that draw back less than 45 pounds! I wouldn't feel bad or even compare myself to average, everyone shoots different, and as long as it works for you, then it doesn't matter what everyone else is doing! Good luck with your physical problems, I hope everything turns out great for ya!!


Changed my length to 26" and my # is 49--whew whew!


----------



## pop-up addict (May 17, 2005)

*poundage and length*

25' and 54 pounds...hoyt trykon


----------



## Aramapaya (Jan 8, 2004)

*Drawlength*

Drawlenght

Compound RH: 26,5 " 40# indoor 50# outdoor

Recurve LH: 28" 40 #

:wink:


----------



## Barb Carlson (Dec 22, 2006)

My draw length is 24" and my draw weight is 50#


----------



## Girl_Hunter_WI (Dec 24, 2006)

I feel ya! I am a short 22 1/2 inch and my draw weight depending on time of year is any where from 43 to 50#. I 'm shooting a Darton yukon sd, and carbon express 100's at a length of 23 1/2 inch. I took my first bow deer at 43# at 27 yards! Everything was perfect! I think you will be fine!


----------



## bowhunter12346 (Jul 20, 2006)

my draw length is 26" I think and I pull back 39 pounds on a CSS


----------



## jecross (Dec 19, 2006)

my current draw length is 24" and i am drawing max 40lbs. i have a fractured vertebrae and was in physical therapy all summer. our state is min 40 lbs. dont get discouraged. just work back up like i have to


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Draw length is 24 3/4 in and 46 lbs 

Samantha


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

My draw length is 27.5 inches. 37 lbs.


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm shooting recurve, and my draw length is 23" and my poundage is 29# at the moment.


----------

